# Lurkers, post here!



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Everyone,

I've been hanging out here on the boards from the first day Leslie spammed over at Amazon. 
Love this place, check on it a few times a day, but will NEVER get to the post count of Leslie, Betsy, BJ, Vampyre, et al.

Thought I would give those lurkers a place to comment and at least move off Dr. Seuss!
(I finally moved up to Lewis Carroll!)

Theresa

edited to add    (Thank you Leslie!)


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

so is this a place to just raise your count lol

LSbookend


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Whatever it takes!
I need something to show for the amount of time I spend here,
but just don't have enough pithy comments to make to up my count!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Leslie spammed. SPAMMED! Pfftt....

I call it spreading breadcrumbs

L

Oh, wait, I am probably not supposed to post in this thread...


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey, thanks for the thread. I definitely lurk more than post.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

But... but... if you post, then, by definition, you automatically stop being a lurker. 

+1


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Post count, schmost count. I always say "quality not quantity".


+1

At this rate, I will soon leave Jane Austen behind.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Post count, schmost count. I always say "quality not quantity".
> 
> +1
> 
> At this rate, I will soon leave Jane Austen behind.


Now if you'd only do the same for Charlotte Bronte.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

If I start lurking, can I post here?  I do lurk on some threads.  Does that count?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Now if you'd only do the same for Charlotte Bronte.


Never my dear, it is the only book I own both on Kindle and in DTV.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Leslie spammed. SPAMMED! Pfftt....
> 
> I call it spreading breadcrumbs
> 
> ...


Leslie, best spam on the net IMO!
curse thank you every hour I spend here!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

This is where I need to be to get my count up. I seem to lurk more than I post.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Leslie spammed. SPAMMED! Pfftt....
> 
> I call it spreading breadcrumbs
> 
> ...


Spammed, spreading breadcrumbs, call it whatever you want, I'm just glad you did it and I found KindleBoards because of you!


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Leslie spammed. SPAMMED! Pfftt....
> 
> I call it spreading breadcrumbs
> 
> ...


Well you deserve more then bread crumbs you can have the whole bakery.

LSbookend


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Depends on my mood...sometimes I post and sometimes I lurk.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

+1


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

+2

Jk! I post...I chat... on KB, but I lurk on Harvey's other site dedicated to the Zune (another device I have and enjoy). After weeks of lurking, I finally posted a intro on Zunerama


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

I wont post here...oh wait..D'OH!!! Too late.

I'd have a higher post count but I post on 2 other forums where I am also known as a posting whore.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey, can I join the party?

+1


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

My goal is to get to 300 posts by the end of the day. 

+1


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Is this where I do that?

+1


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

post here 9 more times and you got it  save time and just use a


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Calling all lurkers! At least come in and boost up your post count! LOL!

I have about 50 more to go to 500. So since I haven't posted squat most of the last week, why not! Ha!


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> post here 9 more times and you got it save time and just use a


I thought I might try to be a little more subtle than that. 

295


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey, I just got an error saying that I can't post because my IP just posted less than 5 seconds ago. Hmm, do you think Mike and I should get a life, or what 

296!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

> do you think Mike and I should get a life, or what


Nah people get in trouble with the coppers for that. Just use the one ya got,


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Nah people get in trouble with the coppers for that. Just use the one ya got,


You are sizzlin' today! Yowzaa!

And can you say...300!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

I got almost 5.5 hours of sleep and had a good breakfast,

It's true what they  say about breakfast being the most important meal of the day.  I am about ready for some brunch reinforcements though.

congrats on 300.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I got almost 5.5 hours of sleep and had a good breakfast,
> 
> It's true what they say about breakfast being the most important meal of the day. I am about ready for some brunch reinforcements though.
> 
> congrats on 300.


Pancakes with strawberries today! Yehaaa +1!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

mmm good!

I had 2 sausage patties, 2 scambled eggs, crispy hash browns, toast with strawberry jam and a pitcher of unsweet ice tea for only $5.01.

Now I want a waffle but I don't have any here.  I'll have to settle on what I brough from home.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jan, YAY, you made it.

Is this now the breakfast thread?  

One banana bread waffle with peanut butter.  Hot tea with lemon.  

Since I had blood work done Friday morning, I always feel justified in an IHOP breakfast afterwards.  Yum.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought this was for those of us with LOW post numbers!
But maybe you are just showin us how to get our numbers up?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Does lurking in the thread count as lurking?


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

gezzz you all are making me hungry! Grrr

LSbookend


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

My 'brunch' was a polish sauasge on whole grain wheat bread with cheese and ketsup.  Washed down by a diet Dr. Pepper.  Then my in the middle of the movie snack was a can of sliced harvest spice peaches.

I need to get my count up to.  I am only number 5(6?) and it's a long climb to number one!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Mom of 4 said:


> I thought this was for those of us with LOW post numbers!
> But maybe you are just showin us how to get our numbers up?


But the lurkers aren't posting. By definition, lurkers lurk and don't post.

Yes, we're just setting an example ... making it easy for the lurkers to pop in and tell us what they had for breakfast, or brunch or whatever. 

Don't be in a rush. Once you reach Shakespeare, the thrill is gone.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Had to post my 100th here.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Kathy said:


> Had to post my 100th here.


Well done.



> Don't be in a rush. Once you reach Shakespeare, the thrill is gone.


That's not true for me. I have half a dozen names to try and catch up to and I want to do it with as many quality posts as possible. I'll still post here though.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kathy said:


> Had to post my 100th here.


There you go, this thread is serving it's purpose. Congrats on reaching Madeline L'Engle.



Vampyre said:


> That's not true for me. I have half a dozen names to try and catch up to and I want to do it with as many quality posts as possible. I'll still post here though.


You used to stay pretty much 100 posts ahead of me, but I think you're now about 300 ahead. I check the rankings once in a while, but I keep forgetting to watch my own post count. No way I'll ever catch up, but I hope I'll stay in the top 10.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Darn, I was trying to stay Dr Seuss but I blew it.  Now I guess I'm going to have to shamelessly pad my posts.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow! I really have been lurking instead of posting. I see I'm way behind. Have had that terrible cold that's  been going around and spending quality time with Joy reading instead of posting.


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> But the lurkers aren't posting. By definition, lurkers lurk and don't post.
> 
> Yes, we're just setting an example ... making it easy for the lurkers to pop in and tell us what they had for breakfast, or brunch or whatever.
> 
> Don't be in a rush. Once you reach Shakespeare, the thrill is gone.


That's just sad. Then what do we challenge ourselves with?

LSbookend


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Congrats Scrapping for 300+

AND Kathy for 100 +

WOO HOO - to quote Betsy and others

breakfast?  muffins -chopped  vegs and eggs baked together - HEALTHY - !!!


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, as long as we are confessing breakfast...biscuits and gravy with sausage!  
DH is the cook in our family and on weekends he makes great breakfasts. We only do two meals a day on weekends, thank goodness.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

re:  breakfast

I had goetta.




go ahead. . . ask. . . . . 

Ann


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I had goetta.


I'm asking


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> re: breakfast
> 
> I had goetta.
> 
> ...


Asking.......


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a Cincinnati area staple. A sort of oatmeal based sausage. Probably an acquired taste but I really like it. DH is from Cincinnati and introduced me to it.

Here's the wikipedia article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goetta

Ann


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> re: breakfast
> 
> I had goetta.
> 
> ...


Are you a ketchup or a syrup person?


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds yummy!!

On the subject of food, has anyone ever gone to a BBQ cookoff? We've seen them on the Food Channel and it looks like a fun event so we are thinking about including a BBQ cookoff in our vacation this year. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Are you a ketchup or a syrup person?


I actually like it plain. Though if we have pancakes with it I don't worry too much if some syrup gets on it.

Ann


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Don't be in a rush. Once you reach Shakespeare, the thrill is gone.


*LMAO...ain't that the truth? *


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I had a really nice salad for dinner. Spinach, baby greens, carrots, onions, peppers, mushrooms, asparagus, and croutons. Yummy. 

I figured it was late enough to move from breakfast to dinner.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

LSbookend said:


> That's just sad. Then what do we challenge ourselves with?
> 
> LSbookend


Book Klubs?



chynared21 said:


> *LMAO...ain't that the truth? *


See, Chynared understands. She's a Shakespeare, she knows the secret handshake. (shh)


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> See, Chynared understands. She's a Shakespeare, she knows the secret handshake. (shh)


There's a secret handshake?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Secret handshake...how many posts do i need. lol

Edit: 122 more posts....I'll be there by the end of break


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> See, Chynared understands. She's a Shakespeare, she knows the secret handshake. (shh)


*Secret handshake What secret handshake? shhhhhhhhhhh *


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

93


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

42


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I actually like it plain. Though if we have pancakes with it I don't worry too much if some syrup gets on it.
> 
> Ann


I like it with ketchup and potato pancakes. Makes me homesick thinking about it.


----------



## Jaderose (Dec 19, 2008)

I came here to sorta de-lurk but wound up hungry.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jaderose said:


> I came here to sorta de-lurk but wound up hungry.


Maybe you should go to our Kindleboards Loser's Club where we're exercising and losing weight.


----------



## Jaderose (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm working on the gaining right now.    I'm almost 6 months pregnant.  hehe

Thanks though!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Jaderose said:


> I'm working on the gaining right now.  I'm almost 6 months pregnant. hehe
> 
> Thanks though!!


There ya go. That's what happens when you play dress up and then name your Kindles


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

sherylb said:


> Sounds yummy!!
> 
> On the subject of food, has anyone ever gone to a BBQ cookoff? We've seen them on the Food Channel and it looks like a fun event so we are thinking about including a BBQ cookoff in our vacation this year. Any suggestions?


There is a big one in Memphis every year during May. It is part of their Memphis in May festivities. For information, just google "Memphis in May". While in Memphis, you can see some interesting sites. Graceland, Sun Records and BB King's Place on Beale Street.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> There ya go. That's what happens when you play dress up and then name your Kindles


A lesson to us all.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> There ya go. That's what happens when you play dress up and then name your Kindles


Whew! Glad I'm not in danger of that! 

(Hmm, well I guess I did do the dress up thing, but still not in any danger of the consequence.)


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Jaderose said:


> I'm working on the gaining right now.  I'm almost 6 months pregnant. hehe
> 
> Thanks though!!


Congratulations Jaderose! 

But boy am I glad I haven't dressed up my kindle! I DO NOT want to have to change my name!!! 

Mom of 4 (is PLENTY)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jaderose said:


> I'm working on the gaining right now.  I'm almost 6 months pregnant. hehe
> 
> Thanks though!!


Wonderful! Take good care of yourself and the little package. Stay well.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> There is a big one in Memphis every year during May. It is part of their Memphis in May festivities. For information, just google "Memphis in May". While in Memphis, you can see some interesting sites. Graceland, Sun Records and BB King's Place on Beale Street.


Thanks LuckyRainbow, I'll check into that one. DH has always wanted to go to Graceland.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I mostly lurk, which is obvious if you look at my post count. I'll NEVER get off of Dr. Suess at this rate.


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

KimmyA said:


> I mostly lurk, which is obvious if you look at my post count. I'll NEVER get off of Dr. Suess at this rate.


I never thought I would go beyond Dr. Seuss either. And look at me, I'm all the way up to 80 some post and into Lewis Carroll!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Jaderose said:


> I'm working on the gaining right now.  I'm almost 6 months pregnant. hehe
> 
> Thanks though!!


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

boy or girl Jaderose?

LSbookend


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I can so play this.....


----------

